# Bass boat frame



## Rozumt (Dec 21, 2008)

I am hoping to convert a Jon boat into a bass boat. I was hoping for some opinions, help, tips, and anything to lookout for. I have never done this before but am excited. I am planning on doing a wooden frame. What type of wood for the frame do you guys suggest? What is the best hardware to use and ways to attach it. Any links or anything to help show would be great too. Thanks a lot.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Simple spruce 2 by material (studs basically, from Lowes/Home Depot). Don't use pressure treated. 

Stainless steel screws are ideal for attaching it. Sheet rock screws are not, and they are a favorite for previous owners of boats I buy, for whatever reason. Some guys like to use Simpson strong ties to mount the wood to the ribs, but the problem with that is that they are usually galvanized, and galvanization touching aluminum is not a good idea. I would get aluminum channel that whatever size wood you use fits in well, rivet or screw it to your ribs, then put the wood in the pocket, and through bolt or screw into the wood. 

Go to the completed modification thread, or whatever it is called that Jim has stickied to the top of this forum and view the many projects. Best links there are to get the ideas you are looking for.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome to TinBoats.

Post a few pictures of what you have so far and you will get many replies


----------



## russ010 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a 1236 and I used 2x2 non treated wood for my bracing. I was going to use aluminum, but I ended up using what I had laying around the house to minimize cost as well as making it easy to remove the decking if I wanted to take it out for cleaning and such. 

Just take your time and do it right the first time - it will save you $$$ in the long run. Look forward to seeing pics and keeping track of your progress - that's what this site is all about and questions will be answered reasonalby fast as well.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome Aboard, and looking forward to the pics! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Dec 22, 2008)

:WELCOME: 

Post pics up of your boat and check out the completed mods section for boats like yours.A boat with less than a 36 inch bottom shouldn't have high decks.The boat can become top heavy and wants to roll over when you stand up.This also applies to deep V hulls.You'll want storage.I wouldn't build in live wells unless you will be bring home fish frequently.You can convert a cooler/ice chest into a portable live well.that's usually cheaper too.There's lots o ideas we just need to know what type and size of hull you have and the type of fishing you'll be doing.When measuring a hull,measure across the top, from front to back, in the center,to get the correct length.For the width, it is usually measured across the bottom, at the transom,on the inside of the hull.These measurements are helpful when setting up deck heights.Any specific question we can most likely anwser.Good luck with the build.


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2008)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Rozumt (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright, well I'm still working on finding a boat to convert. Thanks for all the help so far though. It helps a lot.


----------



## ben2go (Dec 23, 2008)

In that case.What type of fishing are planning to do and will you be on rivers,large lakes,or ponds?If you're going to be in choppy water a mod V is good if you want decks and a deep V is really good if you're not concerned with decks.If you'll be on flat water like small lakes and ponds,the flat bottom jon is the most stable with a 36 inch floor or wider.They are a little rougher riding in choppy water.

This is a link to a typical 14' deep V jon and this is a good build.ky_madmans' build.
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2329

This is bassboy's mod V and it's a great build.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1684&hilit=mod+v

The most famous style of jon boats.The flattie jon or flat bottom.russo1o's build. 
https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4493


----------



## Rozumt (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks. I plan on doing choppy water but just as much as ponds and lakes.


----------



## Rozumt (Dec 23, 2008)

I am hoping to buy a 14' Sea Nymph- LV1457. Anyone recommend those?


----------



## ben2go (Dec 23, 2008)

Never owned one but those that do,love'em.There good in a chop with low decks and pedestal seats.


----------



## Rozumt (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks. how low would you consider a low deck?


----------



## ben2go (Dec 23, 2008)

To the bottom of the bench seats is good.If it has the wood slat for a seat probably 4 to 6 inches below that.Just remember to leave the center of the hull open so water can drain back to the bilge pump.


----------



## Rozumt (Dec 24, 2008)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BRAND-NEW-JON-BOAT-TRAILER-Haul-10-14-FT-BOATS_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ72Q3a727Q7c66Q3a2Q7c65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a1Q7c293Q3a1Q7c294Q3a50QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem220331814762QQitemZ220331814762QQptZOtherQ5fVehicleQ5fParts#ht_1248wt_1195

Anyone heard or know anything about these. I can't find them on the internet.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are the trailers in a box from Northern Hydraulics and Harbor Freight. Though they say 10 - 14 feet, they are more of a 10 - 12 foot boat trailer. People have 14s on them, but they hang off the back, which is a leading culprit in hull hooks (which is bad).


----------



## ben2go (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are sold by Northern tool and Harbor Freight.They're good if you don't travel with your boat.If you do travel with it,just upgrade to 12 or 13 inch wheels and tires.They are available from either place.

$329
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=5002 

$389
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_1063_1063

Whee/tire upgrade for either trailer.
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200330223_200330223


----------



## ben2go (Dec 24, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Those are the trailers in a box from Northern Hydraulics and Harbor Freight. Though they say 10 - 14 feet, they are more of a 10 - 12 foot boat trailer. People have 14s on them, but they hang off the back, which is a leading culprit in hull hooks (which is bad).



True.You can eliminate hull hook by making sure the transom is supported by the bunks.I have a small outboard and I just remove it when the boat is out of the water.It only weights about 40 pounds.


----------



## Rozumt (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ben2go (Dec 24, 2008)

you're welcome.


----------



## Rozumt (Jan 2, 2009)

https://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/976219507.html
I was thinking about this boat and wondering if it is a good buy. He said no leaks and he thinks the year is around '85.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 4, 2009)

That's a really good start.Price is about right considering the size of the motor and it has a side steering console.A little cleaning and organizing and it would be ready to fish as is.If you're like me you can't just buy it and go fishing.I have to redo and mod everything before it even hits the water.


----------

